# Looking for advice about areas and schools in Liverpool



## Buris (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi!

Is there anyone out there living i Liverpool?

I will move to Liverpool with my husband and children (2 and 5) in july due to my husbands work. 

What areas are nice to live in? 

What about schools and pre-schools? Whats the difference between day nurseries, nursery schools and pre-schools? I got cunfused when I tried to find out via google. How do I choose?

Anyone who can recomend schools. None of my kids speaks english yet. 

At what age do they start school? And what is the cost? I'm under the impression that it's pretty expensive.

Grateful for any help


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Buris said:


> Hi!
> 
> Is there anyone out there living i Liverpool?
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome to the forum.

Although I don't know anything about Liverpool, as I lived in London with my children, I can tell you that children start school the September after they turn 4 (the cut-off date is 31 August). State schools are free and you only pay for school meals and uniforms. Children are provided with all school books including exercise books and pens, although many schools now ask that children bring in pencil cases with basic provisions.

You must have been thinking about private schools which are very expensive.

With regard to pre-school, this is usually between the ages of 3-4 at a primary school. I don't think all primary schools have this provision, so it would be better if you looked for a primary school which did, so that you child could stay at the same school from 3-11 years. This is also free of charge, so I believe. It wasn't around when my children were little.

With regard to your 2 year old, you will have to pay for private care until they turn 3. I have read that sending a child to a full time nursery in London can cost 150 UK pounds per week This might be slightly cheaper in Liverpool. You can send your child part-time to a nursery, thereby costing less. it just depends on whether you are working.

There is no difference between day nurseries and nursery schools - just different ways of saying the same thing. 

Where are you moving from?

Good luck with your move

Michelle


----------



## Buris (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Michelle!

Thank you for useful info. 

Wow! 150 UK pounds per week!! It's really expensive. But good though, that my 5 year old can start school. He is very keen on learning english now.

We are a swedish family, but are currently living in Riga (also due to husbands work) and we are all looking forward to this move.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Buris, 

If you haven't already done so you could do a search through a search engine for Liverpool you'll find loads of websites. 

The last time we visited Kensington in Liverpool wasn't a particularly good area although the council were about to put a lot of money in it. We still have an apartment there though since they are going up in value, possibly because Liverpool is the 2008 Capital of Culture. 

Good luck with your search.
Karen


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Buris said:


> Hi Michelle!
> 
> Thank you for useful info.
> 
> ...


Hi Buris,

This link will be helpful Liverpool City Council Home for schools and everything relating to Liverpool. Don't forget the dreaded council tax that every household has to pay, whether the house belongs to you or is rented - the cost of this can also be found on the above link.

Hope this helps

Michelle


----------



## CJ Tyler (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey Buris,
Like any City, Liverpool has the good, the bad and the ugly. If your husband is working in the City centre then you'll find you have a vast range of property to choose from. Bear in mind that there are 2 tunnels under the river Mersey, so you can live on the Wirral as well.
The motorway network is very good, so you could even extend your reach as far as Chester, Cheshire or Moss side. 
If you could give us the first part of the postcode where he'll work e.g. L8, L1 etc. how long (in time) he's comfortable to travel to work and roughly how much you're prepared to pay for a property, I might be able to point you in the right direction.
Exciting, isn't it?


----------



## Buris (Apr 5, 2008)

CJ Tyler said:


> Hey Buris,
> Like any City, Liverpool has the good, the bad and the ugly. If your husband is working in the City centre then you'll find you have a vast range of property to choose from. Bear in mind that there are 2 tunnels under the river Mersey, so you can live on the Wirral as well.
> The motorway network is very good, so you could even extend your reach as far as Chester, Cheshire or Moss side.
> If you could give us the first part of the postcode where he'll work e.g. L8, L1 etc. how long (in time) he's comfortable to travel to work and roughly how much you're prepared to pay for a property, I might be able to point you in the right direction.
> Exciting, isn't it?


Hi CJ Tyler!

Thank you for your answer!

My husband will work at the airport, so we don't want to be too far away from it. We also need to have a good primary school nearby.

We have viewed some nice apartments in the area near the water from brook street/old hall street down to parliament street, but since we never have been there we don't know what this area is like.

The area around Sefton park looks nice (if you look at google maps), but again, I don't have a clue, so I'm happy about all advice I can get!

Thanks!


----------



## CJ Tyler (Feb 13, 2008)

Buris said:


> Hi CJ Tyler!
> 
> Thank you for your answer!
> 
> ...


Hi Buris,

Old Hall Street, Parliament Street are in the City, whilst the airport is well away from the City centre and, unless you want to live in the City, you are better placed for areas like Halewood, Woolton, Cronton and Hale.
Sefton Park is a nice park but I personally wouldn't want to live in some of the areas around it - parts of Wavertree for example. Still, if it's good enough for the Beatles etc.
On google maps look at areas north of the airport and north east. The areas between the airport and the city, especially Toxteth, I wouldn't recommend.
Anyway, you seem keen on a good school, so take a look at the OFSTED recommendations for schools in that area. OFSTED (Office For Standards in EDucation) inspect schools about every 6 or 7 years, and whilst some in the profession question their validity, a school with an outstanding status is in no way going to be a bad school - it's going to be a good school at least.
Here's the link for schools in the Knowsley area where the airport is:

Ofsted – Outstanding providers

If you do start looking at other areas bear in mind that the Sefton area is not Sefton Park - it's a place north of Liverpool City, about 15 miles from the airport.

Good Luck


----------



## David Lewis (Sep 1, 2008)

*Liverpool*



Buris said:


> Hi!
> 
> Is there anyone out there living i Liverpool?
> 
> ...



Have you managed to get yourself sorted out ? I run a relocation agency and would be happy to help.

David Lewis


----------



## David Lewis (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi Buris

Did you manage to get the information that you required ? I run a relocation agency and would be delighted to help.

David Lewis


----------



## Hirrel (Dec 3, 2008)

*Nice areas in Liverpool/Schools*

As regards to nice places to live in Liverpool it would depend on what you like as regards an area, Woolton, Childwall,(make sure its L16,in the postcode) Allerton, Sefton Park, West Derby. Then check out those schools in those areas. Regarding school age 4, nursery, 2 and a half,Christ the King primary school is very good.in Childwall Liverpool is'nt expensive! not if you compare it with the South of England I'm not too sure about schooling around the airport! i would say no, maybe not, you are going to have to travel a little bit, its an area called Speke, it will only take you 15mins in the car to get over to the other side of Liverpool


Buris said:


> Hi!
> 
> Is there anyone out there living i Liverpool?
> 
> ...


----------

